# 3 girls waiting for pris charming



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

Babette´s Aurora - 9month








Babette´s Hera - 9 month








Babette´s Mie - 2 years

NFO-females


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful girls :001_wub: Hera is gorgeous :001_wub: such a fabulous tail


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

stunning...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous girls. :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hera has lovely colouring! x


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

awww theyre beautiful girls


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_stunning, such beautiful colours and gorgeous coats,_


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous :001_wub:


----------

